# September Contest - IVGear



## AnaSCI

*SEPTEMBER CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: IVGEAR​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*SEPTEMBER CONTEST RULES​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) NO nudity is allowed in pictures posted in the contest. Please keep that type of content in the Adult Forum.
4) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*SEPTEMBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS IVGEAR OFFERS!!​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## swolesearcher

here we go again... ready to win another one


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

MoFo said:


> here we go again... ready to win another one



damn...thers my bed sheet. call her n tell her ill giv her her panties bak if she givs me my sheet bak.

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## kubes

Good morning everyone!!! 1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## basskiller

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## Daniel11

Awesome. I'm in. 1


----------



## BigBob

Wow you guys dont waste any time


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Daniel11

Winning.  There is nothing else.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## BIG D

U


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

This next one is mine fuckers!


----------



## Daniel11

Sorry but September is my lucky month 2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## basskiller

[/IMG]


----------



## JZFC

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Nattydread said:


> 3



:love1: i`d eat her pussy


----------



## Daniel11

Ummm.  I can't count.  This is 4


----------



## JZFC

2


----------



## BIG D

A


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## JZFC

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## basskiller

*You can't ruin a relationship with sex. That's like trying to ruin testosterone with Trenbolone.*


----------



## AnaSCI

basskiller said:


> *You can't ruin a relationship with sex. That's like trying to ruin testosterone with Trenbolone.*



:yeahthat:Wisdom


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## BIG D

O


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## BIG D

Y


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## MightyJohn

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## MightyJohn

5, goodnite


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## MR. BMJ




----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1 good morning everyone!


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## AtomAnt

Back to work...


----------



## kubes

Me too ugh...., 4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Flex2019

That's it, I'm winning this one.


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## fubaseball

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## BIG D

D


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## MR. BMJ




----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## MR. BMJ

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BIG D

21


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## BigBob

Seriously Hot


----------



## basskiller




----------



## BigBob

Holy shit. I'm gonna dream sweet things tonight.


----------



## BIG D

H


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## basskiller

*now if you guys don't like this.. check your pulse, cause you just might be dead!! *


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## Daniel11

When in doubt... More test.


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

numero UNO


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## BigBob

Good Morning Boys!


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

One


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

Nattydread said:


> Uno



omgooooooooooodness
looks like an ex of mine. mmmmm. yummy


3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Daniel11

Zzz... 1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Daniel11

Treaties 1-2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Daniel11

Damn iPhone auto correct.  

Testies!! 1-2-3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Jig

Great thread! This one deserves a second look...


----------



## swolesearcher

i already love her


----------



## Daniel11

Libido check! Yup.  

5


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## BigBob

Assman!


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## BIG D

P


----------



## Nattydread

5.
Where's IB?


----------



## Enigmatic707

Nattydread said:


> 5.
> Where's IB?



I think he found so lady Yetti to tap into- so he's probably recovering from throwing his back out while he was getting his once a year pickle wetting-


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1. for thirsty thursday


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao...  clen trials had me geeked.. finally came down...
And mrs ib no happy with gummy worm..


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

One


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## fubaseball

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## ericraven

IV gear is great quality at a fantastic price and fantastic service. #1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## AtomAnt

Been using some of IV's goodies and loving them...if the winner has never tried IV, they will be very happy


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Rain and lightening season has begun and this sucks more than a stinky fish buffet..  
Mofo id be dog deep in that tan ass and toss the salad a few times bro..  →•••••• >


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.  I am mad.


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## MR. BMJ




----------



## Daniel11

Nattydread said:


> Uno



2. I am no longer mad.


----------



## BIG D

Y


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Daniel11

3 sigh, I'm holding water.  FML.


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Daniel11

4 - my AI better arrive soon.


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## MR. BMJ




----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Love two for thursdays ass natty.. id thump em..


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

Enigmatic707 said:


> 1


#2


What up Big Enig???


----------



## Ironbuilt

Oh enigma missed a stroke tweaked his wrist ..so  nothins up lukifer..lol


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Oh enigma missed a stroke tweaked his wrist ..so  nothins up lukifer..lol



3



haha.  "i be STROKIN"

"I stroke it to the east....and i stroke it to the west....."


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

LuKiFeR said:


> #2
> 
> 
> What up Big Enig???



Not much buddy-  how's the boy?


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Enigmatic707 said:


> Not much buddy-  how's the boy?



well, yest i walked him to the bus n he was ok til the bus came. i grabbed him by the hand and said something in a deep voice....walked(dragged) him onto the bus and walked away. then waved wen bus was pullin out.

TODAY.....i walked him down to bus...hung out a bit. then bus came and i just braced myself....he asked this 10-12yo girl(a friend) if he can sit with her and she said "sure". she grabbed his hand and walked him on the bus...while hes sayin.."bye dad...love u...hava gd day". Haha. im so proud of him. not one problem at all.

so thanx Enig...."tuff love" approach helped!!


----------



## Big-John

4-- Glad to hear that LuKifer!


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Daniel11

1 - AI arrived.  Me happy.   Getting estro under control.


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

LuKiFeR said:


> well, yest i walked him to the bus n he was ok til the bus came. i grabbed him by the hand and said something in a deep voice....walked(dragged) him onto the bus and walked away. then waved wen bus was pullin out.
> 
> TODAY.....i walked him down to bus...hung out a bit. then bus came and i just braced myself....he asked this 10-12yo girl(a friend) if he can sit with her and she said "sure". she grabbed his hand and walked him on the bus...while hes sayin.."bye dad...love u...hava gd day". Haha. im so proud of him. not one problem at all.
> 
> so thanx Enig...."tuff love" approach helped!!



They are young - and at this point a direct reflection of the influences put upon them. Meaning- if you're always gentle and tender, delicate, overly sensitive- then this is how their approach to life will also be. At no time in their life is it more important to build self confidence, and not through "positive reinforcement" but through trials and strife. They need to be pushed into uncomfortable situations so they can learn on their own that they retain the intrinsic capacity to deal and over come uncomfortable events or events where the outcome is unknown. 

"Steel hardens steel, but love quenches the fire" it's a balance


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3-

I feel a science project coming on today.


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lmao..holy milkshake.._↑   (0)(0)  = big


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## MR. BMJ

1


----------



## BigBob

Omg


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

Nattydread said:


> Two



Jesus Christ!!!!!


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## swolesearcher

need a mechanic?


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## BIG D

81


----------



## MR. BMJ

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Daniel11

Five and five....


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## BIG D

D


----------



## Daniel11

1 and 1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Daniel11

2 and 2...


----------



## basskiller




----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## MR. BMJ

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

basskiller said:


>



2

Basskiller for president!!!'


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

#4


----------



## BIG D

i win


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Daniel11

3 and 3.   She undressed me.


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

My god.. i need a mechanic..the multiasstic chicks are off the hook hot. And then hard hot bodies to ice it..  glad i dosed proviron and cialis accordingly now if my little chica would hurry home for coconut juice.. Her hawaiian heritage loves it..


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## swolesearcher

she feeling Ib`s worm


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4-

Sand and Gravel!!!!


----------



## BigBob

I love the lady's man


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## MR. BMJ

2


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## Daniel11

4 and 4 ...


----------



## BigBob

Stay thirsty my friend....


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Daniel11

5 and 5...


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MR. BMJ

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

Five


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## kubes

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## joshck

1


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## zezazi

damn its the man BK himself. 2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## BIG D

I


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dam id like to cuddle with keep.. but it also like to follow vine tattoo with my tongue on that smoken hot chick back a few number's..


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## AnaSCI

Check out the 9th edition of the AnaSCI Newsletter! Be sure to share our newsletters on other sites they are not already posted on, so that they gain the exposure the contributors deserve!! Thank you

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/33277-anasci-newsletter-issue-9-a.html#post188566


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## MR. BMJ

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## snoopy

1 some photos


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo must be in church.. rough week of visual social posted sins.


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Mofo must be in church.. rough week of visual social posted sins.



lmao yes i`ve been to the curch... do you like my nun friends?


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## BigBob

I'm lovin me some Asian babes. Thanks dude


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## MR. BMJ

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## snoopy

some hot babes 1


----------



## BigBob

Look at that ASS!


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Daniel11

Thread is full of win!

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Daniel11

Dos tatas


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## AtomAnt

fuckin' mondays.... 2


----------



## BIG D

AtomAnt said:


> fuckin' mondays.... 2



i hear that bro


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Daniel11

Not sure if I'm a little scared or turned on by that last girl - reps Basskiller


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Ironbuilt

Wheres that church mofo?


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## The Grim Repper

3!


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Ironbuilt

Elvia loves his Vitrex girls . So do I let's get two..


----------



## MayGodBlessyou

1,2,3,4 heck just keep the pics coming!


----------



## Ironbuilt

627.. Mofo u sleepin? Lol


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Wheres that church mofo?



yeah i was sleeping  
that church is in italy at the vatican with the pope


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## basskiller

[/IMG]


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## basskiller

4


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## zezazi

yo


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

My cigar has pip .


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

111


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

*30035**



*Boobs


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## swolesearcher

5 
night guys!


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Daniel11

I am retarded.  Last one is 4 this is 5.


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

the grim repper said:


> *30035**
> 
> 
> 
> *boobs



1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Nattydread

basskiller said:


>





I'm in love!
Oh yeah 5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Pip is magic


----------



## basskiller




----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Big-John

Good morning everyone!


----------



## kubes

4.... happy Wednesday!!!


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Daniel11

2 this thread is jump day approved


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## BIG D

Hu


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt

basskiller said:


>



Shes leaving ibs cave .


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

PIP x 2


----------



## Daniel11

3 ... To Tren or not to Tren ??


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BIG D

81


----------



## swolesearcher

Sorry guys but i'm using my phone so no pics


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ohh Are we out on a date Mofo ?


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## basskiller

The wifey doing a little fishing.. basskiller style


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. shes lookin for the nightcrawler Bk..


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Ohh Are we out on a date Mofo ?



haha nah unfortunately not


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## kubes

1 good morning!!


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## basskiller




----------



## BigBob

10


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## BIG D

| Fit & Sexy Women


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## BIG D




----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## BIG D




----------



## LuKiFeR

The Grim Repper said:


> 3.



3


Damn Grim...
i use to hav a cpl "crotch rockets" and use to love havin sum hot chix legs wrapped around me and her warm box against my back.
plus loved being behind friends wit chix on their bikes. lol


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## basskiller




----------



## BIG D

Why can't I post pics?


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

BIG D said:


> Why can't I post pics?



Click on the image icon (yellow with mountain and sun) and paste the picture URL into the box, that's all!






Luke, my 5 year plan is to get a 15th anni fatboy and ride around SoCo.  Yeah baby!


----------



## basskiller




----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

I think I could design clothes Mofo. String here-
Strap there and some Leopard fuzz at certain locations


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## BIG D

The Grim Repper said:


> Click on the image icon (yellow with mountain and sun) and paste the picture URL into the box, that's all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke, my 5 year plan is to get a 15th anni fatboy and ride around SoCo.  Yeah baby!



ya wasnt working on my phone for some reason....


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## BIG D




----------



## swolesearcher

4
yeah you could Ib.. and you could also own a strip club 
or maybe you already own one?


----------



## Daniel11

1.  God damn this is a boner thread.


----------



## basskiller

bow wow... bow wow


----------



## BIG D

i love my gf but mmm some of these bishes are ridiculous, what i would do......

like her for example


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

5.


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> 4
> yeah you could Ib.. and you could also own a strip club
> or maybe you already own one?



Are those my girls in Italy waiting.?.
Call me PitBull.


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Are those my girls in Italy waiting.?.
> Call me PitBull.



yeah they asked me where`s my daddy.. and i told them you`re coming to take care of them


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

I can't see smiley anymore . Are they gone?


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Daniel11

2.  Ummm.  Good nite


----------



## eigra#1

Goodnight!


----------



## basskiller




----------



## xmen1234




----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Ironbuilt

187


----------



## basskiller




----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Daniel11

Fuark yeahhhhrrrrr.  It fridayyyy!

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## basskiller

for d2r2ddd


----------



## Mega

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

This could be considered "2" although it is 1.


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## swolesearcher

The Grim Repper said:


> This could be considered "2" although it is 1.



 HOLY SHIT 
3


----------



## Daniel11

Is this real life ?

3


----------



## basskiller

or just fantasy ...


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## swolesearcher

i dunno
4


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Daniel11

Doesn't matter.  It's good regardless. 

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..mofo does that say i ib ↑↑


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol..mofo does that say i ib ↑↑



haha yes
5 night Ib. I`ll keep an eye on your girls at the strip club


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

Bam!


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

I like it ↑↑


----------



## vikingquest

3 for sure


----------



## LuKiFeR

4

so, the boys in blue just left....thought i was goin...
but thank god theyre understanding when it comes to discipline.

Man these kids nowadays....i NEVER talked back to my mother or said i hated her.
not bc id get beat(bc she stopped hottin me bc it hurt her...not me)...but bc THATS MY MOM!!


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> 4
> 
> so, the boys in blue just left....thought i was goin...
> but thank god theyre understanding when it comes to discipline.
> 
> Man these kids nowadays....i NEVER talked back to my mother or said i hated her.
> not bc id get beat(bc she stopped hottin me bc it hurt her...not me)...but bc THATS MY MOM!!



You musta followed our great advice to control a child..YAYYYY  .Have doughnuts next time cops leave faster.


----------



## BIG D

Hu


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## BIG D




----------



## zman12

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> You musta followed our great advice to control a child..YAYYYY  .Have doughnuts next time cops leave faster.



5

wasnt my 5yo....was the 10yo step daughter.  grrrr.  bad bad tude pal


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## BIG D




----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Ironbuilt

Icecream


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Icecream



Hulk greens


haha

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Comic book seamonkeys i buy.. takes a week.!


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Comic book seamonkeys i buy.. takes a week.!



2

1wk isnt bad...im STILL waitin on SteelGear shit....3wks


----------



## basskiller

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## basskiller

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

basskiller said:


> 4



Bk I stretched and blew this picture up as big as I can but still no nip.. Lol


----------



## swolesearcher

goodmorning anasci!


----------



## Ironbuilt

← mofo see my new cruiser..  bad ass mofo! .. and ↑ is a nice british set a underware .


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## swolesearcher

fuaark nice car congrats Ib...


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## BigBob

Fit chicks are so hot. But Asians with big tities are too. I'm so conflicted


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Daniel11

I would like to thank all for making my mornings better with this thread.  
1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## zezazi

hi


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## BigBob

Hi


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5
have a good night guys!


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Say what


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Daniel11

xmen1234 said:


>



Omg!!! Deserves a repost. 

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Easy does it daniel.shes my mom


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Aquascutum828

One


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## swolesearcher

basskiller said:


>



LOL @ the written on her pants "la bella mafia"    lmao


----------



## The Grim Repper

La Bella Culo!


----------



## BigBob

:yeahthat:


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## kubes

Good morning 4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Daniel11

Morning 4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

*deuce*


----------



## Ironbuilt

I take la bella mafia pants off mofo and then i see yum yum.''


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## BigBob

Tree


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## swolesearcher

5
goodnight guys


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

GO SEAHAWKS  WHIP THE 49'ers !


----------



## vikingquest

Ironbuilt said:


> GO SEAHAWKS  WHIP THE 49'ers !



I'll got for that. Wilson went to school (before Wisconsin) right down the street from my last place I stayed at.  I work with a chick who went,to school with him too. So since I have no real horse in the race....


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## BIG D




----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## MightyJohn

boom


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

Tittieeeees


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

SEAHAWKS 29 SAN FRAN CRY BABYS 3  
 Ass whoop in the north west tonite..


----------



## BIG D

screw the seahawks!


----------



## Ironbuilt

HAHAHAHAHA Big D just be a Hawk fan now so u don't have to jump on the Hawk superbowl train like the other haters at the end of the season . Buy a Lynch jersey and roll proud bro ! .. 29-3 what happened ? Lol!


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1
goodmorning anasci!


----------



## BigBob

Good morning!


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

Good morning 1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Good Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.  Wow...


----------



## BIG D

The Grim Repper said:


> 1.  Good Morning AnaSCI!



Why don't you see  these woman walking down the street everyday lol


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## dudcki27

The Grim Repper said:


> 2.  Wow...



Where's his penis? Left it in other bikini?


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## BIG D




----------



## Ironbuilt

Id like  a nike / vitrex sandwhich .


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## swolesearcher

la bella mafia is back!!!!!


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## BigBob

Big D is trying to throw me off my count...%


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Daniel11

3 .


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## amateurmale

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Um .natty she needs a pork chop sauce..


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Daniel11

4.  OMG there's a cake in the oven


----------



## Ironbuilt

No its my sausage soufflé Daniel..


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Daniel11

5.


----------



## ProFIT

:shithitthefan:


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## BIG D

Bed


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## xmen1234

Wow at 50!  She's 55 now.


----------



## MightyJohn

She's so hot, still


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Phoe2006

Aloha mofos


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## zezazi

first of the day


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## tri-terror

Hmm


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## tri-terror

Another


----------



## Phoe2006

America is that way


----------



## swolesearcher

Phoe2006 said:


> America is that way
> 
> 
> View attachment 7933



hey phoe where are you?


----------



## Phoe2006

Hawaii


----------



## kubes

Good morning 1


----------



## BigBob

Aloha


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

1 Good morning


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## LastChance

5 Winner, winner chicken dinner!


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## amateurmale

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Daniel11

2 more days until I order my ish!


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Aquascutum828

One


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Drol jelly on a bagel is good


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

1323 already..


----------



## Daniel11

In 4 the win


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## BigBob

5x5


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## xmen1234

:action-smiley-030:


----------



## Daniel11

High 5


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5
goodnight guys!


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Ironbuilt

i couldnt sleep by that mofo id have to drop protein first.


----------



## basskiller




----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## amateurmale

7


----------



## zman12

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## tri-terror

3 I think


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## zman12

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## tri-terror

Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt

1353..


----------



## zezazi

1355 winna winna


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Ironbuilt

MtM girl is asstastic BK.


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

??? is this still going LOL


----------



## Enigmatic707

PecKerW0OD said:


> ??? is this still going LOL



It's still September 

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

OKay so i just post, i can posat five times each day? This would be my second post today!

And if my post happens to be the predetermined winning number i win?

POST 2


----------



## Enigmatic707

PecKerW0OD said:


> OKay so i just post, i can posat five times each day? This would be my second post today!
> 
> And if my post happens to be the predetermined winning number i win?
> 
> POST 2



3- yup


----------



## PecKerW0OD

awsome , just do not post more than five a day and not two post in a row?

TY IV!

With my luck the number was hit weeks ago lol

3- for today


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## tri-terror

Almost done with work


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## SoccerDad

I like IV


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## swolesearcher

PecKerW0OD said:


> awsome , just do not post more than five a day and not two post in a row?
> 
> TY IV!
> 
> With my luck the number was hit weeks ago lol
> 
> 3- for today



post like that would be appreciated


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## tri-terror

Off to bed.  Taking bromo in the morning now so I sleep good and dream about some of enigmatics chicks...


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## BigBob

2 titties


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

tri-terror said:


> Off to bed.  Taking bromo in the morning now so I sleep good and dream about some of enigmatics chicks...



5 LoL I do more talking than doing-


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Waz up Anasciians?


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Waz up Anasciians?



1

whats up there IB??


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## swolesearcher

enjoy it guys


----------



## vikingquest

I wish I could enjoy it more lol 3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## amateurmale

12


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yo


----------



## swolesearcher

directly from IB`s island... slave is opening main entrance of his cave


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## tri-terror

Yo


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## basskiller

[/IMG]


----------



## Ironbuilt

What city do these racked out Asians come from d2r2 ?  Those are like Kobë beef hand raised and petted to grow those beauties..
Mofo thats security at Club ib ..shes a freshy..


----------



## tri-terror

Last


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Ironbuilt

basskiller said:


>



Holy cow! Shes got sasquatch toes!!   Do you suppose  she's my offspring BK?


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1
19


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1 good morning


----------



## tri-terror

Word up


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## swolesearcher

outside IB`s bedroom


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## amateurmale

32


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Daniel11

basskiller said:


> [/IMG]



Ok you win 
/thread


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Aquascutum828

One


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol ..what a view D2..


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5 poppin, 6 droppin cr1p killer to my casket dr0pin

just kidding, hate that shit
5-LAST


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## swolesearcher

@ Ib's pool


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## BIG D

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## amateurmale

57


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## swolesearcher

she just saw a yetty naked


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

That pool is a viagra addicts dream mofo.. .

Nice eyes on big blue..lol


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## amateurmale

Dingaling breath.


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

1551


----------



## basskiller




----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## zman12

2


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Phoe2006

New day  1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## jacked391

:naughty1:


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## jacked391

4


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## BigBob

Oh my


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## amateurmale

99


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Daniel11

Friday sluts.


----------



## Ironbuilt

137


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

I'll never tease my workout partner about wearing pink shoes again...


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Daniel11

Oh yes.  Friday slits that squat.  Mmm hmmm


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## swolesearcher

that`s the present for IB


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## swolesearcher

:headbang:
4


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

Hahaha MoFo your killing me


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.  Well, technically, there are two, but...


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Ironbuilt

I've seen it..

Warning! Dangerous coconuts falling - YouTube


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## basskiller




----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

5 booyah!






Off to see Generation Iron tonight.  I'm going to be fired up tonight.  I actually found a 24 hour gym nearby.  I might have to pull a midnight hammies session.


----------



## swolesearcher

The Grim Repper said:


> 5 booyah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to see Generation Iron tonight.  I'm going to be fired up tonight.  I actually found a 24 hour gym nearby.  I might have to pull a midnight hammies session.



 i wish i could see generation iron too


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> i wish i could see generation iron too



Hey I heard they are going to show that on the Concordia .. Wear a life vest.


----------



## d2r2ddd

G'morning world!!

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Aquascutum828

One


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo check this out .. Pussy Pizza. 
March 3, 2010  
Cute critters or tasty stew? You decide.
Since moving to Vicenza in northern Italy, we have heard many rumors of the locals eating cats. Most stories refer to the lean war years, when there was no other meat to be found and kitty was the only viable option.

There is even a local poem, recited to me by a woman from Padova, which refers to Vicentines as cat eaters. After all, the area is overrun with them as Italians don't seem to spay or neuter them, just letting their cats run free to propagate at will.

However, a recent article about a famous chef, Giuseppe "Beppe" Bigazzi, who enjoys a tasty kitty stew was a startling* testimony to the truthfulness to the rumors.

According to Theunis Bateso of AOL news, "Giuseppe "Beppe" Bigazzi shocked the nation when he unexpectedly began praising the pleasures of feline flesh on his late-morning program "La Prova del Cuoco" (The Test of the Cook)."

This in a country that has countless strict laws against animal cruelty, including banning goldfish bowls and subjecting dog owners to high fines for not walking dogs at least three times a day. Indeed, in a story from Reuters in 2006, a local Vicenza restaurant was sued by a patron for cruelty to lobsters, which were made to die a slow painful death by suffocation while laying on ice.

It's a nation of double standards and laws that are ignored, but ever since we found out that Italians eat donkey and horsemeat, nothing really surprises us around here.


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## kubes

2 good morning


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## zezazi

1.

morning fellas


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Mofo check this out .. Pussy Pizza.
> March 3, 2010
> Cute critters or tasty stew? You decide.
> Since moving to Vicenza in northern Italy, we have heard many rumors of the locals eating cats. Most stories refer to the lean war years, when there was no other meat to be found and kitty was the only viable option.
> 
> There is even a local poem, recited to me by a woman from Padova, which refers to Vicentines as cat eaters. After all, the area is overrun with them as Italians don't seem to spay or neuter them, just letting their cats run free to propagate at will.
> 
> However, a recent article about a famous chef, Giuseppe "Beppe" Bigazzi, who enjoys a tasty kitty stew was a startling* testimony to the truthfulness to the rumors.
> 
> According to Theunis Bateso of AOL news, "Giuseppe "Beppe" Bigazzi shocked the nation when he unexpectedly began praising the pleasures of feline flesh on his late-morning program "La Prova del Cuoco" (The Test of the Cook)."
> 
> This in a country that has countless strict laws against animal cruelty, including banning goldfish bowls and subjecting dog owners to high fines for not walking dogs at least three times a day. Indeed, in a story from Reuters in 2006, a local Vicenza restaurant was sued by a patron for cruelty to lobsters, which were made to die a slow painful death by suffocation while laying on ice.
> 
> It's a nation of double standards and laws that are ignored, but ever since we found out that Italians eat donkey and horsemeat, nothing really surprises us around here.



thanks to the italian Amerigo Vespucci who discovered America :lightbulb:


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Flex2019

Happy Saturday!  Time for a little Larissa Reis up in here.

1.


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

Flex2019 said:


> Happy Saturday!  Time for a little Larissa Reis up in here.
> 
> 1.



Best sat morning picture ever. 
Wish I was single.  FML.


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2 
Please excuse that mods but no naked


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> thanks to the italian Amerigo Vespucci who discovered America :lightbulb:



Lol.. no wonder no one races horses there. They eat them.

Dam she cut them jeans just right.


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.. no wonder no one races horses there. They eat them.
> 
> Dam she cut them jeans just right.



damn italians


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## amateurmale

Man the posts are piling up.


----------



## LuKiFeR

2

wut up guys


----------



## Aquascutum828

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## amateurmale

555


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> damn italians



Poor kid is asking me how the box lunch is..glad my heads covered.


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## dudcki27

22457895


----------



## swolesearcher

:d


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## amateurmale

Whatever post dudcki is at....plus one.


----------



## BIG D

8


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Ironbuilt

amateurmale said:


> Whatever post dudcki is at....plus one.



ROGLOL!!  So true.. love the rib cage..


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Ω


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

‡


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

Good morning anasci 1


----------



## swolesearcher

2
good morning


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## basskiller

first female bodybuilder I ever had a crush on


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## BIG D

Go Niners!!!


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Go seahawks..


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

lukifer said:


> 4



5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Seahawks whipped the Jags..


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Thunder46

1 How bout them cowboys


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## BigBob

*5*


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

1841


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3 - Fck ME i think i did two in a row, does that disqualify me?


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

5

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## mrschrisr116

1


----------



## mrschrisr116

mrschrisr116 said:


> 1



Sorry guys, I didn't realize my wife was logged in and entered under her name.  Just strike that entry....


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Big-John

5 and I'm out! Time to lift!


----------



## swolesearcher

Big-John said:


> 5 and I'm out! Time to lift!



see you soon Big John!
4


----------



## vikingquest

2.0


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

mrschrisr116 said:


> Sorry guys, I didn't realize my wife was logged in and entered under her name.  Just strike that entry....



Lmao. Old mans a cheater guys..


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## BigBob

Damn I feel like biking now


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Daniel11

5 - if I could turn into a bicycle seat .....


----------



## BigBob

daniel11 said:


> 5 - if i could turn into a bicycle seat .....



lol. 3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## swolesearcher

5
what would you guys do to her?


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## tri-terror

night shift


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## tri-terror

Moar!


----------



## MightyJohn

Bed


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

X... ude never get lucky with her she likes aged perfection..


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Waz up mofo?  Lol  up early i see..
Id pound her with my twinkie.. u think her ass would flop outa the spandex ? Or is she fresh .?


----------



## dudcki27

1


----------



## tri-terror

Quarters


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Waz up mofo?  Lol  up early i see..
> Id pound her with my twinkie.. u think her ass would flop outa the spandex ? Or is she fresh .?



she`s fresh 
2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## dudcki27

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## amateurmale

Winner winner chicken dinner.....right here!


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## dudcki27

3


----------



## tri-terror

Sleepy time


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## BigBob

Uno


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## dudcki27

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.  Zzzzzz.


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## BigBob

Zezazi then me


----------



## zezazi

BigBob said:


> Zezazi then me



whatup big bob. just upped my tren dose today, whooo feelin good!


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## swolesearcher

4
hey basskiller where are you? more pics needed


----------



## BigBob

zezazi said:


> whatup big bob. just upped my tren dose today, whooo feelin good!



Dude I love tren. But then I would have to shave 2x a day.
My back that is...


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## basskiller




----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## BIG D

21


----------



## swolesearcher

5
goodnight brothers!


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## BIG D

6


----------



## tri-terror

Love tren


----------



## Ironbuilt

2028


----------



## basskiller




----------



## amateurmale

7857658t76498


----------



## tri-terror

Dbol is nice...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Pork it


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## basskiller




----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## tri-terror

Butter


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## Daniel11

4.  Wow!


----------



## basskiller




----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## tri-terror

Poop


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## zezazi

fuckin so much PIP from all this goddamn TREN


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## zezazi

shoulders killin me!


----------



## Ironbuilt

zezazi said:


> fuckin so much PIP from all this goddamn TREN



Who's brand zesazi?  Lol..


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## tri-terror

Mmmm


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Flex2019

Sitting here at JFK waiting to board our flight to Vegas! 

1.


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## tri-terror

Flex2019 said:


> Sitting here at JFK waiting to board our flight to Vegas!
> 
> 1.



Awesome


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

Flex2019 said:


> Sitting here at JFK waiting to board our flight to Vegas!
> 
> 1.



3

NICE!!  work related?
OOOOOR

PARTE',FUN FUN??


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

xmen1234 said:


> 1



O hai!!!


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## BigBob

Like like like like like


----------



## Daniel11

3.  My palms are getting raw.   FML.


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Fall is here.. barf..


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Phoe2006 said:


> 1
> 
> View attachment 8108



Omg Thats Heather!  Shes a pretty cool chick..i gotta send her the pic....lol


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## xmen1234




----------



## amateurmale

winner!


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Phoe2006

This is 5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BigBob

Great pics guys!


----------



## swolesearcher

i`d love spider woman to rescue me


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

$$$$


----------



## Flex2019

LuKiFeR said:


> 3
> 
> NICE!!  work related?
> OOOOOR
> 
> PARTE',FUN FUN??



Olympia related! My fiancee is competing in women's physique! 

2.


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## SoccerDad

I would like to win


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## amateurmale

09


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Flex2019 said:


> Olympia related! My fiancee is competing in women's physique!
> 
> 2.



Go Anthrogeek!!


----------



## d2r2ddd

1

http://static.redflava.com/images/2012/Sep/12/ZWY120912/Zhang_Wan_You_11091218.jpg


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

Flex2019 said:


> Olympia related! My fiancee is competing in women's physique!
> 
> 2.



1

sorry...i didnt put 2 n 2 together.  i wasnt good at math. lol

she looks good.  Ill a be watchin!!
Tell her...

HER ANASCI FAMILY WISHES HER THE BEST!!

BRING HOME THE GOLD!!:sport-smiley-022:


----------



## Phoe2006

New day 1


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Phoe2006

3 o I've got some stock piled


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> 1
> 
> sorry...i didnt put 2 n 2 together.  i wasnt good at math. lol
> 
> she looks good.  Ill a be watchin!!
> Tell her...
> 
> HER ANASCI FAMILY WISHES HER THE BEST!!
> 
> BRING HOME THE GOLD!!:sport-smiley-022:




Thats why im here son.. Follow the godfather and thus shall learn .


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## tri-terror

Fuck work


----------



## PecKerW0OD

2


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## amateurmale

Morning


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## LastChance

4 Good morning


----------



## kubes

Happy Thursday! 3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Daniel11

1.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

2.


----------



## PecKerW0OD

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

4-

Wow we are at 2300 this month!


----------



## Ironbuilt

2200 dummy..


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> 2200 dummy..



It was a typo, but you can't edit these post


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## swolesearcher

she`s waiting for...


----------



## The Grim Repper

Enigmatic707 said:


> It was a typo, but you can't edit these post



Likely excuse. 

j/k Well, that wasn't nice.  Here, I'm sorry:


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## BigBob

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> 2200 dummy..



4

wow Enig...hes not nice!!


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wonder what kinda oil she likes mofo?.


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Wonder what kinda oil she likes mofo?.



5

KY brand oil.  thats what kind!!


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Ironbuilt

I used to teach school. Now I try and teach here..i had a tough class.


Twisted Sister - Be chrool to your scuel - 1985 - YouTube


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

5


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

5. I guess?  WHo needs HCG to get the boys jumpin' when there's this thread LOL..You're welcome MoFo!


----------



## d2r2ddd

3

http://redflava.com/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/zhangwanyou9.jpg


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## basskiller

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mofo hoards his local ass in his laptop..


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## basskiller




----------



## swolesearcher

The Grim Repper said:


> 5. I guess?  WHo needs HCG to get the boys jumpin' when there's this thread LOL..You're welcome MoFo!



:love1: thanks brother


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

2 happy Friday everyone


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## basskiller




----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Phoe2006

5


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## Daniel11

1.  I'm starting to see more reruns on here.  Sheesh.


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Two times the charm


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-

IB is a fag


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## MR. BMJ

1

lol


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BigBob

5x5


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## Daniel11

4.


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## MR. BMJ

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Enigmatic707 said:


> 2-
> 
> IB is cool



U r an Eeyore lover..


----------



## Bull_Nuts

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...xc241SByUQcDC3VZKKZYSuybce8iK3QH8i2FOJZjKPNwg


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Daniel11

5. I'm gonna bring the snake charmer


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lukifer is a shyster u guys


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> i don`t like pussy



oh really bro?


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## amateurmale

7


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Daniel11

2


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Ironbuilt

MoFo said:


> oh really bro?



Lmao.. ok no more quote derailing..dam donkey


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

5


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol dam 2386 post.. i think a new record has been set.. Keep it up.guys!  Great sponsor support..


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## swolesearcher

yetty move


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## MR. BMJ

1


----------



## Daniel11

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## amateurmale

0


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## BigBob

5!


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## basskiller




----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## MR. BMJ

2


----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## kubes

1 good morning everyone


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## zezazi

1


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## zezazi

2


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## zezazi

4


----------



## BigBob

2


----------



## vikingquest

3!


----------



## d2r2ddd

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

2445!    U guys R dbol starved..me too!


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## basskiller

My librarian friend


----------



## zezazi

5


----------



## Daniel11

2 for the Ta-Tas


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Id read her book too BK..whats up brutha!!


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## BigBob

3


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Crazy people out today..  bipolar sunday.


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Bull_Nuts

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## swolesearcher

4


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## vikingquest

3


----------



## swolesearcher

5


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## BigBob

4


----------



## basskiller




----------



## The Grim Repper

^ This.


----------



## BigBob

:love1:She's pretty


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## Bull_Nuts

4


----------



## MR. BMJ




----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## d2r2ddd

1


----------



## MR. BMJ




----------



## d2r2ddd

2


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## zezazi

one


----------



## Phoe2006

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

2493  ...


----------



## MR. BMJ

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

300$!  Won here..


----------



## d2r2ddd

3


----------



## LastChance

1


----------



## swolesearcher

1


----------



## kubes

1


----------



## LastChance

2


----------



## swolesearcher

2


----------



## kubes

2


----------



## BigBob

1


----------



## LastChance

3


----------



## kubes

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BigBob

What's up Big John!


----------



## kubes

4


----------



## LastChance

4


----------



## swolesearcher

3


----------



## kubes

5


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## vikingquest

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## zezazi

lemme win this ish!


----------



## LastChance

5


----------



## Phoe2006

2


----------



## AtomAnt

crushed legs this morning


----------



## zezazi

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good number zezazi..too bad you are one off the winner... o yeah and that would be me! 2526!  

Mofo would u marry her?


----------



## zezazi

AtomAnt said:


> crushed legs this morning





atta boy atom


----------



## amateurmale

Winner


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Daniel11

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## BigBob

YO Big John!


----------



## Big-John

What's up BigBob!


----------



## Daniel11

2.  /thread

 I won


----------



## BigBob

Oxytest is Phucking on Point. IVG Is awesome....


----------



## Bull_Nuts

1


----------



## swolesearcher

Ironbuilt said:


> Good number zezazi..too bad you are one off the winner... o yeah and that would be me! 2526!
> 
> Mofo would u marry her?



marry??  u crazy bro? i`d just bang her... lol


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Phoe2006

3


----------



## basskiller




----------



## zezazi

MoFo said:


> marry??  u crazy bro? i`d just bang her... lol



hahaha fuckin mofo


----------



## vikingquest

2


----------



## basskiller




----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Daniel11

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

zezazi said:


> hahaha fuckin mofo[/QU
> 
> 1
> 
> LOL


----------



## Daniel11

4


----------



## BigBob

I got this


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Phoe2006

4


----------



## Bull_Nuts

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

kc chiefs baba


----------



## Phoe2006

5 and Idk why it posted that many pics but o well


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## vikingquest

3 I think


----------



## amateurmale

20


----------



## basskiller

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Whoa!


----------



## basskiller

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## amateurmale

Me


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## swolesearcher

zezazi said:


> i love sucking off mans


----------



## amateurmale

5


----------



## MR. BMJ

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

zezazi said:


> hahaha fuckin mofo



Yeah mofo drops ladys like pennies . When hes done they are spent!


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## zman12

1


----------



## vikingquest

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## BIG D

Hi


----------



## MightyJohn

2


----------



## vikingquest

5


----------



## MightyJohn

3


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## d2r2ddd

result time .........


----------



## Daniel11

In b4 it's over for the win


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## PecKerW0OD

1


----------



## zezazi

where da titties at boys


----------



## PecKerW0OD

oop, oh yes thats right MR> PECKERHEAD their is only 30 days in september, not 31, oh well maybe for once i get lucky, been wanting to try their TNE d- bol blend, or their test ace drol blend for  a while. my d-bol cycle has come to an end but i think the drol/ test ace(oxyTest) would be a very god kickstart to a nice tren cycle.


----------



## zezazi

PecKerW0OD said:


> oop, oh yes thats right MR> PECKERHEAD their is only 30 days in september, not 31, oh well maybe for once i get lucky, been wanting to try their TNE d- bol blend, or their test ace drol blend for  a while. my d-bol cycle has come to an end but i think the drol/ test ace(oxyTest) would be a very god kickstart to a nice tren cycle.




dafawk. schizo?? 

brb :sFi_dualpistols::sFi_dualpistols::sFi_dualpistols::sFi_dualpistols::sFi_machinegunsdual:sFi_machinegunsdual:sFi_machinegunsdual:sFi_machinegunsdual:sFi_machinegunnest::sFi_machinegunnest::sFi_machinegunnest:

god damn 150mg tren ed is fawking amazing


----------



## MR. BMJ

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Good Luck to everyone here who played and be sure to thank IV for the biggest amount of posts thus far and for their true sincerity..! Thanks bruthas..


----------



## PecKerW0OD

zezazi said:


> dafawk. schizo??
> 
> brb :sFi_dualpistols::sFi_dualpistols::sFi_dualpistols::sFi_dualpistols::sFi_machinegunsdual:sFi_machinegunsdual:sFi_machinegunsdual:sFi_machinegunsdual:sFi_machinegunnest::sFi_machinegunnest::sFi_machinegunnest:
> 
> god damn 150mg tren ed is fawking amazing



i was thinking of 50mg ED for a first tren cycle, and 50mgs EOD of test prop. that would be about 200mgs of test/350 of tren ace a week. How does this look for a first run with tren?



Ironbuilt said:


> Good Luck to everyone here who played and be sure to thank IV for the biggest amount of posts thus far and for their true sincerity..! Thanks bruthas..



AGREED even if i dont win i need to try these blends and his prices are amazing, fair min also, im pisti hae so much left over gear that id ont need and not one of my buddies will trade. See im somewhat if a gear whore, when i see a sale and start shopping, its a fuck show an i always order twice what i need and it sits, or gets thrown away by the wifey LOL, but she has come around....now that i got her ass of 10mgs of VAR ED LOL

IV you will have some buisness from my way very soon friend,

-wood


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol looks good peckerwood..lots a good tren info and smart guys posting in anaboloc thread..take a peek ..or start new thread..


*************************************************************
Contest closed please wait till admin posts winner.. thks..


----------



## PecKerW0OD

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol looks good peckerwood..lots a good tren info and smart guys posting in anaboloc thread..take a peek ..or start new thread..
> 
> 
> *************************************************************
> Contest closed please wait till admin posts winner.. thks..



thanks will do, good luck everybody


----------



## BIG D

7


----------



## AnaSCI

I will be announcing the winner shortly as well as posting the October contest!

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## AnaSCI

*SEPTEMBER CONTEST WINNER​*
*Bull_Nuts with # 2000​*
*SEPTEMBER CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER OF ANY PRODUCTS IVGEAR OFFERS!!​*
*CONGRATULATIONS Bull_Nuts​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*
Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## swolesearcher

congrats  Bull nuts!!!


----------



## vikingquest

Congrats bro!


----------



## BigBob

Congrats Bull Nuts! And thanks IV Gear for a geat contest!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Congratulations brother!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Congrats Nuts!


----------



## Big-John

Congrats buddy.


----------



## chrisr116

Congrats bullnuts and a big thanks to IV Gear....


----------



## zezazi

Big-John said:


> Congrats buddy.




mr #2001. time for another contest. this one is mine... or so i tell myself


----------



## Bull_Nuts

Holy shit


----------



## Bull_Nuts

This is wild...normally im super vigilant about getting my 5 posts in per day but this month i missed some lol....wow...thx iv gear


----------



## Thunder46

Congrats BN


----------



## Ironbuilt

CONGRATS BULLNUTS!!  ...... Big john had him in a halotest hugg with number 1999 and 2001!     Thanks again Iv ..


----------



## Bull_Nuts

ya this is cool...I was 1 off last month....


----------



## basskiller

congrats brother


----------



## PecKerW0OD

Congratz Bull Nuts, hope your nuts stay phat like a bulll after you run $300 bucks in free IV gear LOL,

Rest, better luck next time


----------



## PecKerW0OD

Ironbuilt said:


> CONGRATS BULLNUTS!!  ...... Big john had him in a halotest hugg with number 1999 and 2001!     Thanks again Iv ..





Bull_Nuts said:


> ya this is cool...I was 1 off last month....



Wow so you def  must be doing kartwhells today, that is  blow to the gut being one off on both ends UgH, Congrats again brother


----------



## amateurmale

I figured id close with a pic....and since i didnt win this is what you get.  :action-smiley-055:


----------



## Phoe2006

amateurmale said:


> I figured id close with a pic....and since i didnt win this is what you get.  :action-smiley-055:



So wrong there should be a minimum 3 day ban for u jk I understand ur frustrations lol
P


----------



## MightyJohn

Congrats BN


----------

